# HELP!something about Arroyo!!



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

Can he be the main player of Magic in the next season?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No.

Dwight Howard is their star.


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

But they are different,Arroyo is a PG~


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Jameer is better than Arroyo and will therefore come before him. However, I think Arroyo will play great because he seems to play well with lots of Puerto Ricans on his side like there were in Orlando when he joined the Magic.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i think jameer is the starter.....but i also think he's kind of small....if jameer goes down with an injury an arroyo gets the starting nod over him for a while he could win the PG spot....

either way they make a nice 1, 2 punch and i hope neither gets injured....i like the magics squad....they have a nice mix of international players, and some nice homegrown players as well....


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Jameer's better, but Arroyo would make a killer backup off the bench if he plays as well as he did at the end of the year. I dunno, could he be an option at SG?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Goubot said:


> Jameer's better, but Arroyo would make a killer backup off the bench if he plays as well as he did at the end of the year. I dunno, could he be an option at SG?



Jameer and Arroyo did play well together at some times last season. They would definitely have to be together when Dwight and Darko are on the floor so we have some good interior defense because of height differences.


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you for all these replies,I concerned about Arroyo just since this WC,and only knew a little,yeah,I hope I can get more information aout him,but maybe it is just a excessive demand.so....orz


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, because Arroyo is short for an SG and Nelson is short period, but I think they can get away with using that lineup in certain situations.


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

he really needs more chances as he is also a good pg though with a poor temper
,since his performance in this WC,I believe he can be the one he wants to be.


----------

